# Blood Work to verify authenticity of gear



## McDuffy (Aug 10, 2015)

So i just ordered BW a testosterone total test, and i'm going to try to see what my test levels come out to while on cycle. I'm on 500mg test e, 450mg NPP, 50mg DBol. What should my test levels come out to if everything is legit and properly dosed? I don't know whether the test will report my test levels if they are over 1500ng/dl but we'll find out.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 10, 2015)

You can get the sensitive assay or whatever it is called to get a total T, not just >1500.

Truth is, everyone metabolizes test differently, and you should certainly be north of 2000, but I can't really give you an exact number.


----------



## DF (Aug 10, 2015)

Take a look at this thread.

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...-results-from-blood-work?highlight=Total+Test


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 10, 2015)

Your test levels will vary with frequency of pinning, pinning locations, when you do bloods compared to your last pin, total blood volume, how much hydrolyze enzymes you have to cleave the ester off the hormone, how metabolize he test and more factors. 

Dr. Scally has a general idea that blood levels should be 7-10x the dose you take but there's a very specific protocol you must follow to be a me to use that.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 10, 2015)

I have a good friend who has a good source and his sensitive panel came back 4000 and change while he used 500mg te a wk. he was very excited


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 13, 2015)

thanks guys, i already ordered the total test regular, gonna do the test in the morning. i live in a state where i can only get BW from Mdlabstests.com and they don't offer testosterone sensitive test.  as long as it comes back >1500 ill be satisfied.


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 15, 2015)

ok so i just ordered the sensitive test BW in another state and when i go there if they ask for my ID i will just show them my out of state ID and say i recently moved and haven't updated my license yet. Sound like a plan? has anyone else ever ran into issues with this?


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 17, 2015)

The one from MDlabtest.com com gave an exact number, cam back at 1913, which is low... looks like its underdosed


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 17, 2015)

When did you have bloods done in relation to pinning, and how many mg did you pin (Are you pinning 500mg once a week or 250mg 2x?)

I'm asking because when I cruise on 200mg (I've actually since cut my cruise back to 125), my test level came back at 900, 4 days after pinning 200mg. That was with Watson.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 17, 2015)

1913 is low?  Sorry but that is a decent number.

Are u growing?






McDuffy said:


> The one from MDlabtest.com com gave an exact number, cam back at 1913, which is low... looks like its underdosed


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 17, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> The one from MDlabtest.com com gave an exact number, cam back at 1913, which is low... looks like its underdosed



Peoples uptake is different, some respond better than others. 
I just recently did labs and came back at 2940 on 500mgTE. 250mg twice a week. 
I pinned 250 on Monday had bloods drawn on Thursday before my second weekly injection.


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 17, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> When did you have bloods done in relation to pinning, and how many mg did you pin (Are you pinning 500mg once a week or 250mg 2x?)
> 
> I'm asking because when I cruise on 200mg (I've actually since cut my cruise back to 125), my test level came back at 900, 4 days after pinning 200mg. That was with Watson.



All week Dbol 50mg ED
monday moring pin test 250, npp 150
Wednesday NPP 150
Friday test 250, NPP 150

Blood work was done early thursday morning before taking any Dbol



Flyingdragon said:


> 1913 is low?  Sorry but that is a decent number.
> 
> Are u growing?



No I'm not growing, i just look firmer and full so there are slight gains. there has been no weight gain since i started nearly 4 weeks, however i am on a recomp but still i was expecting initial bump in weight especially with the DBOL. I've seen nothing from the Dbol, i finished my first bottle a few days ago and stopped taking it as its done nothing. last cycle i gained 13lbs in 3 weeks, its was alot of water weight but the change in my physique was dramatic. 

I'm starting to question whether or not i trust my source anymore. i got a batch of test 400 a while ago, i gave one to my buddy and he got cellulitis the first time he pinned it. He blammed the gear but i've seen this guy pin himself with dirty hands so i figured he did it to himself. Friday (day after i got my bloodwork) i pinned myself for the first time with one of those bottles of test 400, i just got back from the doctor, i have cellulitis and he gave me a 2cc shot of antibiotics. everytime i pin i use hand sanitizer and alcohol wipes. i just emailed my source we'll see what he says.

Another question, today is leg day and the red area from the cellulitus (i pinned it in my left ventrogluteal) is about the size of a square foot. should i skip working out until the cellulitus clears up? i have to go back and see my doc again tomorrow so he can verify its not spreading. 



Beedeezy said:


> Peoples uptake is different, some respond better than others.
> I just recently did labs and came back at 2940 on 500mgTE. 250mg twice a week.
> I pinned 250 on Monday had bloods drawn on Thursday before my second weekly injection.



Yea that sounds about right


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 17, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> 1913 is low?  Sorry but that is a decent number.
> 
> Are u growing?



That number is less than 4 times my natty test levels. Pinning 950mg gear a week I expect it to be higher than that


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 17, 2015)

I would ditch the gear especially if u and your buddy are having injection issues, sounds like dirty gear....Some people dont respond well to Dbol, I am one of them, I use A-50 instead, but I blow up like a water balloon, so I avoid it.....Interested to hear what your source says.....


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 17, 2015)

Of course I'm going to ditch the batch of t 400, thing is I have a lot of other gear from the same source.


----------



## nightster (Aug 17, 2015)

Have you been in contact with your source?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 18, 2015)

Duff - source aside

The only thing that will actually raise your test levels is test. Dbol doesn't raise test levels. If you were to run it alone, it would crash your test level.


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 18, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Duff - source aside
> 
> The only thing that will actually raise your test levels is test. Dbol doesn't raise test levels. If you were to run it alone, it would crash your test level.



Thanks, what about nandrolone, will that raise test levels that shown in blood work ?


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 18, 2015)

nightster said:


> Have you been in contact with your source?



Yea he said he'd replace the batch which is fair enough. As for the Dbol thing i dont know maybe my genetics just suck or something


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 18, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Yea he said he'd replace the batch which is fair enough. As for the Dbol thing i dont know maybe my genetics just suck or something



You can send me the left over dbol, I'll test it for you.


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 18, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Thanks, what about nandrolone, will that raise test levels that shown in blood work ?



I could be wrong but this doesn't show either. Just found it out myself when I was asking around recently.


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 18, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> I could be wrong but this doesn't show either. Just found it out myself when I was asking around recently.



yea i just learned that too.  So i guess FD was right, 1913 is probably accurate for 500mg test a week


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 18, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> yea i just learned that too.  So i guess FD was right, 1913 is probably accurate for 500mg test a week


No it isn't.  your test levels should be roughly 2500ng/dl on 500mg test.  i'm on 1g pharm grade test/week and my test levels are 5000ng/dl give or take a few points


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 18, 2015)

Everyone will respond differently, u can have 10 people take 500mg a week of the same item and u will have 10 different test results....To make a claim u should have a certain number is just silly.....


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 19, 2015)

Flyingdragon said:


> Everyone will respond differently, u can have 10 people take 500mg a week of the same item and u will have 10 different test results....To make a claim *u should have a certain number is just silly*.....


lol,  if u dont believe me go ask an endocrinologist.  I guarantee if anyone take 500mg pharm grade test their test levels will be right around 2500ng/dl.  every.single.time.


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 19, 2015)

Bust My Ass said:


> lol,  if u dont believe me go ask an endocrinologist.  I guarantee if anyone take 500mg pharm grade test their test levels will be right around 2500ng/dl.  every.single.time.



The fact that I just did blood work and came back almost 500ng/dl higher proves FD point that it depends on the person. 

For the record I was using UGL and Pharm. 
200TC/250TE One week
250TE x2 the next week. 
That means I was using 450mg one week, then 500mg the next and came back at 2940ng/dl


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 19, 2015)

Its not about me being right or wrong.  Its real simple everyone will breakdown compounds at different ratios, thus the odds of someone getting the same test results is like winning the lottery.....There is no such science that states if u take "X" amount of a certain compound your will get "Y" on a test result.....There r too many variables to consider....


----------



## cybrsage (Aug 19, 2015)

I was taking 600mg a week of pharmacy grade Test-Cyp (I have a TRT script and my doctor likes to overprescribe - he says it is better to have more and throw it away than to run out.  I almost chuckled when he said throw it away.) and here are my results:

TESTOSTERONE, TOTAL, LC/MS/MS *2199* HIGH 250-1100 ng/dL


So 1913 sounds right for 500mg a week.  Of course, everyone varies some so there will always be those who get amazing results at that level and those who get really bad results at that level.


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 20, 2015)

Bust My Ass said:


> lol,  if u dont believe me go ask an endocrinologist.  I guarantee if anyone take 500mg pharm grade test their test levels will be right around 2500ng/dl.  every.single.time.



I'm sure 2500 is the average with a certain margin of variation. if the margin of variation was 20% then people would come back anywhere between 2000 and 3000. It probably follows a bell curve where the majority (say 75%) of people are between 2250 and 2750. 

The results people have put up show what you are saying is wrong. Thanks for your input though


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 20, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Thanks, what about nandrolone, will that raise test levels that shown in blood work ?



Nandrolone does not raise test serum levels.


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Aug 20, 2015)

this is good stuff.. i just started my cycle and will probably be asking this same question in 8 weeks... just gonna apologize ahead of time for the repetitiveness. sorry everyone!


----------



## jdusmc1371 (Aug 20, 2015)

whats a good number then to verify it real test ethenate? and what blood test gives an exact number not a range?


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 20, 2015)

jdusmc1371 said:


> whats a good number then to verify it real test ethenate? and what blood test gives an exact number not a range?



Lol, it's dose and individual dependent. That's what we are saying. 
Let's say at 500mg a week you can expect +1500.


----------



## cybrsage (Sep 3, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> Lol, it's dose and individual dependent. That's what we are saying.
> Let's say at 500mg a week you can expect +1500.



Absolutely, everyone should be above 1500 with 500mg a week without a doubt.  Most likely closer to 2000 than 1500.  The lucky bastages are closer to 3000...I am not one of them.


----------

